# Open D tuning. I like it



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have tried some alternate tunings in the past, with caution, such as Open G and drop D. Nothing too inspiring. The last couple of days I tried open D, after I put heavier strings on the Casino coupe. I am having more fun with that than the other, and I am not even trying to use a slide (colour me pathetic with a slide).


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I have tried some alternate tunings in the past, with caution, such as Open G and drop D. Nothing too inspiring. The last couple of days I tried open D, after I put heavier strings on the Casino coupe. I am having more fun with that than the other, and I am not even trying to use a slide (colour me pathetic with a slide).


Have you tried a capo, barred across all strings except the bottom E. Gives you a drop E with some interesting posibilities.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey--it's always cool to learn new things...
I'm more partial to open G--but open D is cool too.
Once I get open G down better I might convert a guitar to open D as well.


----------

